# Bandit update



## spike's mom (Aug 21, 2008)

As you know I just got a new Cocksteil the other day and have been working with him to get him tame as he was parent raised and then cage bound with no human handleing from the time he fledged he is 8 or 9 months old. I have never seen a wild bird tame down so quickly. He has gotten to the point now where he likes to lay on his tummy on my hand and get cuddles and pets and or course scriches. What a little cuddle muffin he is.
I 'll get my daughter to take some pictures tomorow of him snuggled up in my hand and me petting him. I just love cuddly birds. 
Oh yeah I almost forgot he sing a song I don't know what song it is but its very nice. I don't think its going to be long before he starts talking because he's already making some vocalizations like he's practicing to prefect something.
Spike is a little jealous of him Ive noticed. He comes running over and pushes his way in front of Bandit when I come over to talk to them. Even though he's jealous of Bandit he does seem happy to have a friend of his own species. I also find that Spike is talking more since Bandit arrived my daughter has never heard him talk and I told her that he did but usually he would only talk with me around now he doesn't seem to care who's around. This morning me and my daughter where sitting talking and Spike started going through his whole vocabulary. My daugher could hardly beleive how clear he speaks and how many things he can say. He has quite a large vocabulary for a 10 month old Cockateil.:smart: I'm so proud of him. What a little sweety he is.
Sorry for such a long post I can't help myself when I start talking about my birds. I'm like a new mother that can't stop talking about her baby. I'm not a new mom to my birds but Iám proud of them. I couldnt even imgine what life would be like with out having them


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I would be as proud as you. You're doing a great job. Sounds like you are just what he needed.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

That's amazing for a wild bird. You sound like you are doing a good job with him. Can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That's great that he is settling in so well


----------



## spike's mom (Aug 21, 2008)

here's the pictures of my baby sitting in my enjoying a little closeness I took the picture myself holding him and the camera so tnere not the best. It gives you an idea of how tame he is now though


----------

